# CT to MedTech



## Muscles And Brains (26 Jul 2014)

Hi,

        I put in my request to CT back in May 2013 for MedTech. I have been in talks with someone from Ottawa. I am just not sure how long it should take to become RegF. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. I am currently a Pte in the ACISS reserve, and I should be a Cpl in September.


----------



## mariomike (26 Jul 2014)

Muscles And Brains said:
			
		

> I am just not sure how long it should take to become RegF. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.



You may find some answers here.

"Component Transfers (Reserve to Regular): Q&A"
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12797.0


----------



## Crispy Bacon (26 Jul 2014)

Muscles And Brains said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I put in my request to CT back in May 2013 for MedTech. I have been in talks with someone from Ottawa. I am just not sure how long it should take to become RegF. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. I am currently a Pte in the ACISS reserve, and I should be a Cpl in September.



Anywhere from one month to 5+ years.


----------



## CrittersBuggin (20 Aug 2014)

It took me a year to the day, once you get in, you'll wait another year for your course,me there's 100+ people waiting for a course and currently only 1 running with another starting in September and then in January, getting in is the easy part


----------

